# Suggestions Needed!!!



## coolest111 (Feb 3, 2011)

i have to buy a digicam,here are my requisite...

Budget:15k max
Megapixel (Atleast 8)
Support of microSDHC card as buying card becomes cheaper(as memory stick duo are costly..)
Good Optical Zoom(>5-6x)
if possible support of HD recording @ 720p(i wont mind having full HD )
Preference of brand canon>Sony>rest...
Should have proper orientation of buttons so that hands are in there comfort zone while shooting...(i know i have to check acc to my hands so u all can suggest model i can check that out @ their respective shops...)

Few model i have seen...
Canon SX 130IS
Sony H55,WX1


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2011)

oops it seems u have already selected best of them..

SX130IS is good for learning...but big or not pocketable,use alkaline cell
H55 is good for learning as it have mode dial...
WX1 is the latest technology with backlit illuminated sensor and different other sony goodies.

it would be better to stick to them and select which u feel best in shop


----------



## coolest111 (Feb 3, 2011)

@sujoyp thnx 4 reply...
Which of the above u will buy if u were me...and why..?


----------



## syed2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

coolest111 said:


> @sujoyp thnx 4 reply...
> Which of the above u will buy if u were me...and why..?



H55 is good


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

If you can slightly increase your budget, Panasonic TZ10 is a superb model.


----------



## coolest111 (Feb 3, 2011)

@desiibond

i am getting 
canon SX130IS at 12.5k
panasonic TZ10 @ 18-19k 
on ebay,nehru place...

i am not able to find much impressive factors @5k extra....


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2011)

If u r just going for a cam to take great pics and dont wanna go too deep into photography I would suggest Sony's latest WX1...

Check this review....Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX1 review - Digital Camera reviews - TrustedReviews

It got good reviews for its great low light performance

But if u want to learn photography then stick to SX130IS


----------



## scarlettwhite (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the Canon SX130 IS is the most camera you can get for your money, from the camera option. Canon SX130 IS for the main purpose of taking pictures.and SX130 IS is doing a great job in keeping up the pace with them.

This camera has some fun features which are 
-Has a "wink" self-timer.
-Takes photos automatically when someone smiles.
-In this camera you can set the self timer to take as many photos as you want, at intervals of time, 
-Takes a photo when a "new face" enters the picture.


----------

